# 'The Homecoming'



## MGroland (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi there,

this is my latest composition for solo piano:






hope you enjoyd and please give some feedback.

Roland


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

A masterful and inspiring use of silence. I just felt that the music itself could do with more variety.

I am aware that the above may sound a bit like a sarcastic insult, but it isn't intended as one. I mean that the pauses, particularly in the first minute, were extremely effective, and but that I think that the piece could have modulated, contrasted etc. more in the middle.


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

I agree with Ramako. The piece is inspired, but harmonically could happen more.


----------

